# Bloquer laccès à un disque ou une partition ? ? ?



## bibi78 (14 Mars 2001)

Bonjour,

Je dois prochainement prêter mon G4 et je souhaite pouvoir bloquer laccès dun disqua dur ainsi que laccès à dautres partitions contenant les autres systèmes de démarrage.

Jaimerais donc pouvoir obliger le g4 à démarrer sur un système que jaurais configuré pour cela et interdire laccès à dautres partitions et disques.

Es ce possible ? ? ?

Merci

Brice


----------



## Jeko (14 Mars 2001)

Démarre sur un CD et lance *Outil disque dur* (celui du CD).
Choisi ton disque et dans _Fonctions_ tu trouveras _Réglages..._.
Je ne sais plus si tu peux vérouiller un volume, mais tu pourras enlever le montage automatique.


----------



## ficelle (14 Mars 2001)

si tu dois vraiment interdire l'accés à un disque, debranche-le !!!


----------



## roro (14 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*si tu dois vraiment interdire l'accés à un disque, debranche-le !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je veux mon n'veu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et pour les partitions tu fais comment ? et pour les DD internes ?


----------



## bibi78 (14 Mars 2001)

merci à tous mais si je comprend bien c'est la me@/!!//  c'est impossible d'administrer quoi que ce soit sous os 9, d'autant plus que comme la dit roro il s'agit de DD internes et pour les partitions il n'y à rien a faire.

je ne sait vraiement pas quoi faire !!!!!!


----------



## roro (15 Mars 2001)

as tu essayé la fonction "utilisateurs multiples" de MacOS 9 ? il y a un mode limité qui te laisse donner l'accès à ce que tu veux. Malheureusement, les softs ne sont pas tjs compatibles avec ce mode... ceci dit, ça te permet de limiter l'accès à qques fichiers et dossiers.
pour vérifier la compatibilité de tes logiciels, active le mode multiutilisateurs, crée un nouvel utilisateur avec toutes les autorisations : utilise ce nouveau compte, ouvre des applis (avec toutes les autorisations, les softs fonctionnent sans pbm). Quitte la session. Modifie les propriétés du compte que tu as créé de manière à restreindre l'accès (mode tableau ou limité, je ne sais plus). Rouvre la session, tu vas te retrouver avec les qques fichiers que tu auras autorisés, tu ne verras meme pas tes disques durs... essaie de lancer les applis et vois si elles fonctionnent.
Ca a l'air compliqué ce que je viens d'écrire mais en fait, ça ne l'est pas !


----------



## JediMac (15 Mars 2001)

Mon père qui est prof utilise (sur des vieux Macs avec OS 8.5 ou 6 je crois) un truc qui s'appelle "at ease" (je crois encore) pour bloquer l'accès à ce qu'il veut. Je ne peux t'en dire plus pour l'instant, je tâche de me renseigner. Peut être que quelqu'un du forum connaît ce logiciel ?

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------



## ficelle (15 Mars 2001)

tu as bien dit que tu avais un disque entier dont tu voulais interdire l'accés le temps du pret. donc tu peux le debrancher !!!! sur un G4, c'est pas un probleme, tu ouvres la porte et tu debranches la nappe et l'alim : c'est la meilleure securité. tu n'as jammais vu de G4 roro ?
pour les partitions sur l'autre disque, tu dois pouvoir les masquer avec un utilitaire !!!


----------



## jfr (15 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*Mon père qui est prof utilise (sur des vieux Macs avec OS 8.5 ou 6 je crois) un truc qui s'appelle "at ease

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

At Ease, c'est l'ancienne version d'Utilisateurs Multiples. Ca fonctionnait un peu comme l'accès par tableaux, avec une carte à onglet bleu pour les fichiers et une rose pour les applis. C'était surtout destiné aux enfants. Mais je crains que ça ne fonctionne pas sous Os9...

------------------
un mac, sinon rien


----------



## roro (15 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*tu n'as jammais vu de G4 roro ?!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si, tous les jours ! ta solution n'est pas pratique et surtout non praticable surtout s'il n'a qu'un DD avec plusieurs partitions.


----------



## ficelle (15 Mars 2001)

blabla...
dans son premier post, bibi nous disait qu'il voulait bloquer l'acces d'abord à un disque dur, puis à d'autres partitions (certainement sur un autre disque). c'est pas ça bibi ? il faut juste regarder si le disque que tu debranches n'est pas en master, sinon il y a un petit reglage de cavaliers a faire.
De toute façon, bibi n'est pas a la recherche d'une solution pratique, mais de la protection de ses données pour un pret qui semble etre exceptionel !!!
dans ce cas, non seulement je debranche le disque important, mais en plus je le garde à la maison.
je m'arrete là.
a+


----------



## JediMac (15 Mars 2001)

LO,

En effet, il semble que "at ease" est l'équivalent d'"utilisateurs multiples". Mais mon père m'a dit qu'il tournait encore sous OS 9 et il semble qu'il n'y ait pas de risque d'incompatibilité avec tel ou tel logiciel. Cependant il est payant et je ne connaîs pas son prix. Si tu veux en savoir plus, il faut demander à un revendeur Apple.

Bye

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------



## huphi (15 Mars 2001)

tu peux eventuellement utiliser le shareware 'big secret 4.2' qui te permet de rendre creer un dossier invisible et protegé par un mot de passe dans lequel tu glisses tout ce que tu veux proteger. (je sais pas ou on le charge, je crois l'avoir eu sur un cd special shareware de macworld.
c'est pas la panacée mais ça rend des services qd on veut proteger des données.


----------



## bibi78 (16 Mars 2001)

Merci à tous de vos réponses.

Dans lattente dune solution miracle je croie que je vais mettre tous mes fichiers ou applications (genre VPC) dans des dossiers puis les masquer avec invisible file copier ou autre ( je vais graver quelques CD avant)

Concernant les partitions cetait juste pour ne pas me faire pourrir mes différents systèmes qui fonctionnent nickel ,je vais en créer un autre système en espérant que personne ne vienne bouter sur les autre.

Encore une fois merci.


PS pour masquer il y t il mieux que invisible file copier  ou big secret 4.2 ? ? ?


----------



## Gwenhiver (16 Mars 2001)

Je ne sais pas où trouver Big Secret, mais il y a OneApp Secret Folder qui semble faire la même chose.

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 (et bientôt Mac OS X)_


----------

